# Echo Kissed me



## Listat (May 15, 2015)

I've had a cold for the past 2 weeks(plus a week to make sure I'm not contagious ), so I couldn't get Echo out or any of my other pets . Because I didn't give want to give them my cold .

Today I decided to get Echo out and he was so exited and thrilled that he did nothing but kiss me  and eat millet, he even refused to get off my hands and shoulder . It was so cute, he even kissed my mum and sat on her shoulder for the first time ever .

I wasn't sure whether this should go in the Budgie Behaviour Forum or not :S, so decided to put it here instead because it is sort of Chit Chatty :S.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Sound's like Echo was really happy to have you end your self 
imposed quarantine. Pretty awesome...


----------



## Listat (May 15, 2015)

Jonah said:


> Sound's like Echo was really happy to have you end your self
> imposed quarantine. Pretty awesome...


I was happy to . I hate not being able to handle my pets, but it's the best thing to do when your sick .


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very happy you are feeling better and obviously Listat is thrilled to have you back feeling well too!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

It's always adorable when our little ones are so excited to interact with us again after a period of absence! Echo was clearly very happy to be able to spend time with his best buddy again


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh how cute  I'm glad you are feeling better and that Echo is so happy to have you back too


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

How wonderful Echo decided to trust your Mum as well. Budgie kisses are just the best and always make me smile.


----------



## Listat (May 15, 2015)

*Sick Again*

I woke up today with a mild case of tonsillitis , I'm not sure if budgies can catch tonsillitis like I'm not sure if they can catch colds . I don't want to risk Echo's health so I'm back in quarantine .


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aw, Nicola, I'm so sorry you're so sick again!  

Tonsillitis is not transmissible to birds so not to worry  I'm sure Echo would love to spend time in the same room as you while you're getting much needed rest and hopefully some tea and chicken soup. 

Please get well soon! :hug: :fingerx:


----------



## Listat (May 15, 2015)

StarlingWings said:


> Aw, Nicola, I'm so sorry you're so sick again!
> 
> Tonsillitis is not transmissible to birds so not to worry  I'm sure Echo would love to spend time in the same room as you while you're getting much needed rest and hopefully some tea and chicken soup.
> 
> Please get well soon! :hug: :fingerx:


Thanks this has helped, I'll still spend time with Echo . I just hope I'm as up for it as much as he is, I feel terrible .


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I don't think he'd mind so much if you simply moved his cage into your bedroom if possible, so he can keep you company while you get better  

I usually carry Mallorn's cage up to my bedroom when I'm not feeling well so even if I don't feel up to interacting with her we still see and talk to each other :thumbsup:


----------



## Listat (May 15, 2015)

StarlingWings said:


> I don't think he'd mind so much if you simply moved his cage into your bedroom if possible, so he can keep you company while you get better
> 
> I usually carry Mallorn's cage up to my bedroom when I'm not feeling well so even if I don't feel up to interacting with her we still see and talk to each other :thumbsup:


I can't bring his cage to my room, it's just to heavy and he hates it when I move his cage around . I use my bedroom for out-of-cage time so I'll increase the time Echo spends out his cage, he already needs more time after all the millet he ate while I was sick .


----------



## Penzance (May 17, 2015)

With Echo it sounds like absence makes the heart grow fonder, Nicola. Hope you recover soon!


----------

